# Happy Birthday bethzaring



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday! Have a great year!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2020)

Have a wonderful day and a great year.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you are having a great day, and have a great year ahead!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2020)

I hope you're having a wonderful birthday, Beth! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy birthday, Beth! I hope you get to kick up your heels today and do a little celebrating.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2020)

Have as much cake as you like beth!


----------



## Silversage (Oct 30, 2020)

Beth, have a great day and even greater upcoming year!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you all!!


We have escaped for the weekend, to an historic B&B south of Cimarron New Mexico.  It is isolated, beautiful, and relaxing.  Great hiking and no TV.  Having a wonderful time, wish you were here!


Thanks again...….


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 1, 2020)

Hope your day at the B&B was wonderful and set the tone for the rest of the year!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Beth! Your trip sounds wonderful!


----------

